# VPN for doing work on public WiFi



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How many of you use a VPN when doing work at a coffee shop or something and connected to the internet? I finally signed up for one. I usually just connect to my cell phone when doing stuff banking and data related on the go, but wondered if a VPN is secure enough that I do not need to use as much of my cell data for business stuff.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me tell you what my friends in security tell me:

Nothing is secure.

The only thing you can do is add more time to how long it would take someone to get your information. If they want it bad enough, it's theirs in the end no matter what.

Every added layer of security is an added chance they'll give up rather than put in the extra work.

Highly recommend you never do any work online with important information in any public place, simply because cracking a WPA key is something anyone can do. Makes it easy for them.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Some tips here...
http://lifehacker.com/5576927/how-to-stay-safe-on-public-wi-fi-networks


----------

